# Invictus



## Folkers (Dec 4, 2008)

AK145 said:


> A little off topic, but it seems to be the most appropriate place to post this.
> 
> I was curious what some of you thought about the movie Invictus if you were able to see it. For those that haven't, it is a movie based on the book, "Playing the Enemy" about the 1995 rugby world cup and how Mandella usued Rubgy to ease the transition of governments...I guess that is the best way to put that.
> 
> ...


Yes it was a great game that a lot of South Africans will remember. We were the under dogs and we showed the world what a strong heart can do. 
I see you were born in Tennessee, I stayed there for a while. I like it there. 
When you come over try to go and watch a Super 14 or Currie cup derby between the Bulls and the Sharks. I prefer Super 14, the game is quick and we play teams from different countries. Support the black team then! :teeth:
Take care


----------



## normbates1 (Apr 14, 2008)

Off to see the Cheetah’s and Bulls tonight in Bloem.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

And the winner isssssssss *Blue Bulles*


----------



## AK145 (Nov 9, 2007)

You guys are going to have to help explain some of the rules! My last trip over, one of the guys at our "meet and greet" we stayed with and I were both trying to explain rules to each other...me american football and him rugby! It was a fun conversation. That was during the 2007 world cup, so naturally he was very excited because the Boks were maiking their championship run.


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

And the Sharks managed to lose the game AFTER the final whistle...


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Matatazela said:


> And the Sharks managed to lose the game AFTER the final whistle...




James, u nie verlore nie jou fyngevoelig humor


----------



## normbates1 (Apr 14, 2008)

It was a great game, nearly a sevens total score. Hopefully the stadium can get it's act together before the world cup comes. The lights in the bathrooms didn’t work. (Last time I had to walk into a dark room with big guys holding their “Johnson’s” I was in prison). Only warm beer to drink at first and then NO BEER!!! The grand finale was the stadium lights failing. Thankfully Rugby fans are good natured people. Just think if England and Germany were playing and the power went out. The hooligans will go nuts. I did have a good time and Bloemfontein is a nice town, I cannot wait for my next trip back.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

I haven't seen the movie, but I haven't miss any of the Springbok games that was televised since I can remember. Rugby is a bit of a religion here by us. Can't wait to see Invictus though.


----------



## AK145 (Nov 9, 2007)

I just finished Francois Pennar's auto biography yesterday. It provided a lot of good insight into South African rugby, the provincial teams and the Springboks in general. Good book.


----------



## Invictus (May 19, 2007)

Please visit this link hopefully it will cast some light as to the origin and true meaning as well as previous references to the poem in films

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Invictus


----------



## AK145 (Nov 9, 2007)

Invictus said:


> Please visit this link hopefully it will cast some light as to the origin and true meaning as well as previous references to the poem in films
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Invictus


baie danke.....I'll check it out.


----------

